# Josi, last of 8 (Long Post)



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Almost two years ago, our shelter had an intake of 8 kittens from two litters, coincidentally both born February 1, 2012 and both born infected with FeLV.

As a no-kill shelter we were going to set them up in foster homes, but needed to get the vet's blessing first. If these kittens, two blind, and others with health conditions, were to not have a quality of life, we would have euthanized. But the vet said they could be healthy, it would just be an uphill climb to see if their immune systems would ever catch up with the virus' ability to destroy immune systems.

So off to fosters they went. Four of the eight died in the first five months from complications of the compromised immune systems and some congenital health problems. The remaining four were combined into one "litter" and given the chance to thrive. After a while they lived and remained healthy long enough that they were allowed to come into the shelter to try to find forever homes. I don't really remember how many were adopted - I think one was officially adopted and one went into a foster-to-adopt situation.

By February 1, 2013, only two of the kittens lived to see their first birthday, brown and white tabby Corabelle and tortoiseshell Josi. The two remained heroes of the shelter winning over volunteers and visitors alike with their playful antics and snuggly personalities. But they were kept under watchful eye by the special unit director and the medical staff. The extent of the virus' damage, along with underlying genetic problems, had shown the power to steal lives.

We lost Cora in September, and then there was just Josi. Josi had actually been diagnosed with a cancerous tumor. The decision was made to go onto a chemo/short protocol treatment (similar to CF member Lyle's cat Joker, if you remember him). The treatment was actually a success. The tumor eventually was eradicated.

Josi thrived under the attention of the volunteers and was a favorite of many. But last Sunday when I saw her, she wasn't right - lethargic and mopey, not the show-stealing dynamo she normally was. I found out today that she was euthanized Monday, the day after I saw her, her body wracked with pain, new cancers having been found.

Josi lived to within a couple weeks of her second birthday. She was a trooper, a powerhouse personality who would always jump on your back whenever you would bend over to pet another cat, and a sweetheart.

I took this photo on April 28, 2013. Corabelle is on the left and Josi is on the right. RIP Josi. You are very missed. It is my hope that you have been greeted by your siblings Lila, Noralee, Blake, Stella, Primrose, Fred, and of course Corabelle at the bridge, all whole and hearty.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about your loss, she's so beautiful. May she rest in peace at the bridge with her siblings. <3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So sad, I am really sorry about your loss. I know that they were not your personal kitties but you knew them all your life. I am glad that even their lives were short you and the other volunteers and foster gave them a chance and a happy life.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh no - I'm so sorry. Poor Josi and other 7. Hardly had a chance at life. I'm so glad your wonderful organization gave them every chance to thrive and live a happy, loved life. At least they knew love.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for this. They were all loved and frankly, what a teaching experience for everyone. Each person, from foster mom or dad to the vets, are better persons having learned from them the vicious outcome of this disease and the unconditional love of cats that are in this condition. You all were angels to care for them all like this; providing love and a safe environment to live and thrive to the best of their abilities.

I agree with Tiliqua- at least they knew love.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

They all received love and the best of care by so many people to give them happy lives for as long as possible - that is a huge achievement!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, the story of their lives is heartrending and heartwarming all at the same time if such a thing is possible. RIP Josi and sibs. :angel


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear of her passing- all of those sweet kitties had way too little time here, I am glad that they knew love and compassion- gentle hugs for you and the other volunteers, I am sure you are hurting. Rest in peace, kittens


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sylvie'smom said:


> They all received love and the best of care by so many people to give them happy lives for as long as possible - that is a huge achievement!


^^^^^^

This. God's blessings to all of you who chose to give them the best lives possible. Many simply would not do that...

RIP Sweet Siblings. Please tell all those you meet at the Bridge, your mommas and dads miss... :catsm


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute!

Quick journey Josi and I have no doubt you and your siblings are playing over the bridge!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NC, I'm so sorry...
They are ALL so Special...
Some just grab us by the heart strings and make a home in our 
hearts...
Where we will keep them...forever.
:'(
Little Josi, Enjoy those Sunbeams at the Bridge...you were Loved by
many...
Sharon


----------

